# Above ground pool



## RPS11 (Aug 1, 2021)

The subpanel in question is being fed off a 50amp 4 wire UF, can the 20amp pool circuit come off this if the main ground is uninsulated?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I have not done pools in forever, I remember that the grounding conductor must be unbroken back to the service. Where I live the AHJ does not accept crimps. Personally if the ground is crimped with a non reversible connection it should be good to go.

Best to check with pros or your AHJ in you area.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

RPS11 said:


> The subpanel in question is being fed off a 50amp 4 wire UF, can the 20amp pool circuit come off this if the main ground is uninsulated?


The equipment grounding conductor does not have to be insulated as long as the panel is not in a corrosive environment. 

BTW are you the electrician for the job or the home owner?


----------

